
Anti-Theft Sign in Alamo Square Hacked, Rewritten in Praise of #Yogabut - medmunds
http://hoodline.com/2016/02/anti-theft-sign-in-alamo-square-hacked-rewritten-in-praise-of-yogabut
======
medmunds
This report's from Feb, but I've seen more hacked electronic freeway signs in
SF in the past week. Seems like CalTrans might need some security assistance.

